# K &N filter



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

And the 47x more dirt it passes through and the 3x faster it clogs to restriction than the OEM filter?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

silver14diesel said:


> If anyone on here has been debating about getting a K & N drop in filter don't! It is well worth the $50 dollars it cost plus it last for life and better throttle response.


Welcome to the forum, new diesel owner! As for the air filter, I would rather have stock response and let less dirt into the engine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

silver14diesel said:


> If anyone on here has been debating about getting a K & N drop in filter don't! It is well worth the $50 dollars it cost plus it last for life and better throttle response.


The tradeoff for more air passing through is that the filter also allows a lot more dust and dirt into the engine as well. Turbos don't like this. In fact, Chrysler has gone so far as to instruct dealerships to check for excessive pitting and scratching in some of their turbos before covering them under warranty.

Also, the stock air filter allows a lot more air getting to the engine than needed to keep it happy.

[hr][/hr]
K&N claims that their filters cannot be used to void a manufacturer's warranty in the US due to the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act. However, that act also clearly spells out that abuse can void the warranty. Third party, not the car manufacturers or K&N, testing has shown that the K&N filters don't filter as well as the OEM filters GM uses. US courts have held that installing a third party component that doesn't perform as well as the OEM components is considered "abuse", effectively nullifying the consumer protections under Magnuson-Moss.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The only thing I use a K&N filter on is the exhaust of my wife's central vac. 

It delivers 15% more air watts.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> The only thing I use a K&N filter on is the exhaust of my wife's central vac.
> 
> It delivers 15% more air watts.


But it lets so much dust through that you have to vacuum twice as often.


----------



## silver14diesel (May 20, 2015)

I've actually owned my diesel for about a year now put 50,000 on her and haven't looked back. I appreciate the welcome!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

And you found out what we think about the K&N filters. Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have k and n in both my cars and my previous truck clean and re oil no issues 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow! did not know that! Time go back to stock.


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

After a lot of reading of various threads I've come to the conclusion to leave my Cruze engine stock and buy the trifecta tune.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

better throttle response was measured how?

like the retards that take pictures of their new illegal headlights shining against a wall?


----------



## KarlZap (Jun 30, 2015)

I put a K&N on my Chevy truck and it let so much dirt through into the throttle body that it visible. I will NEVER use one again. I disassembled everything, cleaned all parts and reassembled (this took almost a full day). They do allow more air in and have a lovely sound but at the expense of the motor.


----------

